# How fast is Javascript on your browser?



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

On Mac OS 10.3.9, 1.42 MacMini w/ 512MB RAM:

I get 8.4 seconds in Safari (HUGE improvement over 10.3.8)
13 seconds in Camino.

http://www.24fun.com/downloadcenter/benchjs/benchjs.html


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

116 seconds

On Mac OS 10.3.8, 1.42 MacMini w/ 512MB RAM


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Safari*
10.7 seconds with BOINC running.
8.4 seconds with BOINC shut down.

*Firefox*
19.17 seconds with BOINC running.
17.4 seconds with BOINC shut down.

Dual 2.0Ghz G5, 1gig RAM


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

22.87 seconds with BONIC running
17.85 seconds without BONIC running

All tests in Safari. eMac 1 GHz/1 GB of RAM/10.3.9


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

57.13 on my Clamshell 300mhz / 288ram / OS X 10.3.9
...with five other tabs open, and Eudora in the background.

Not too shabby! But from the looks of the "Flop Five" rankings, there are people out there with seriously messed up Macs!

M


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

85.6 with 10.3.8


----------



## TommyC (Apr 9, 2005)

9.48

in safari w/ dual 1.25 G4/2GB RAM/10.3.9


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, Safari 1.3 which is available in 10.3.9 contains considerable JavaScript speed improvements. See David Hyatt's post on the work he (and Apple) have done on Safari 1.3


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

iMac FP 800 G4 w. 768 MB Ram running 10.3.8

35.4 Seconds with Camino Build 2004120113 (v0.8.2)
222.52 Seconds with Safari Build 1.2.4 (v125.12)


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

9.16 seconds - G4 Powerbook 1.5GHz/1GB Ram/OS 10.3.9


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Tibook 550, X.3.9

Safari 1.3 - 30.2 sec

Firefox (Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050317 Firefox/1.0.2) - 63.2 sec

Camino 0.8.2 - 39 seconds 

Safari cleaned up (vs Firefox) on tests 2,6 and 7 but was skunked on test 1. OTOH, FF did not display the graphics for test one properly.

Camino beat Safari on three tests but was half the speed on test 6 which made all the difference. The graphics were much smoother on Safari in general however.

Test 6 is obivously the one that makes most of the difference since it rund so long. They should have shrunk it a bit to give a balanced overall result for all the different tasks.


... boy do I need a new machine .


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

What this really means though, is that I can actually play Tailgunner on this machine which is sure to add to my productivity over the next few months .

http://ww7.freearcade.com/Tailgunner.jav/Tailgunner.html


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

867 12" Powerbook 640megs
Shiira - 19.9
Safari - 22.29 secs
Firefox - 43.4 secs
Internet Explorer - Failed on Test 4
Netscape - Failed on Test 2

Hmm maybe I should use shiira again. Each browser had one test that they were much better than the others (IE was doing really well until it failed), but on the other hand each browser had one which they had problems with (the last test ruined Firefox).


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

And the tests validate that surfing on a Mac is a much slower experience...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> And the tests validate that surfing on a Mac is a much slower experience...


I'd validate generally that Javascript on the Mac isn't as speedy as that on a PC.

However, if I can run the test in 8.4 seconds on a measly Mac Mini, I'm sure other Macs could easily be as fast as a Windows equivalent.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

9.86 without BOINC running
12.71 with Boinc and iTunes radio
all tests completed

Safari 1.3, OS 10.3.9, G4MDD, Dual 1.25, 1Gb RAM


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

jicon said:


> I'm sure other Macs could easily be as fast as a Windows equivalent.


Not really. That is why they have overall stats.
Flop Five, well 4 of the 5 are macs.

Furthermore, they have more Mac results and the average OS results puts Mac OS at twice the rendering time.
Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP 
16.40 seconds 132 results

Linux
27.24 seconds 28 results

Mac
33.92 seconds 337 results


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

Safari 1.2, MacOS 10.3.8, iBook G4 800 640MB: 217 seconds
Safari 1.3, MacOS 10.3.9, iBook G4 800 640MB: 28 seconds

Yeah, I'd saw that 1.3 made a wee bit of difference. Safari 1.2 put me in the flop 5.

For comparison, I also ran this on my work laptop:

IE6, Windows 2000, IBM T41, 1.4Ghz, 512MB: 21 seconds

I'd guess that Safari 1.3 is now faster than IE6 given the relative CPU speeds.

Mike


----------

